# Buying breast milk?



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

I have a two week old son.

Initially breast fed and it was obvious that he was not getting enough as permanently hungry. I requested formula feed as a top-up whilst my milk came in but encouraged by Midwives in the hospital not to introduce formula as well - it's one or the other. 

On Day 3 his weight had dropped 11.5% and I was given a breast pump to use. Managed to get 30mls a couple of times a day but this was just colostrum as no milk had yet come in. Baby still hungry so in the end I had to demand some formula feed. Result: he was satisfied and stopped screaming and slept for the first night. 

On Day 4 his body weight was now only 5.5%.

After I was discharged from hospital I hired a breast pump from the NCT but have only managed to obtain small amounts 3/4 times a day around 30mls. I have now abandoned breast feeding - what's the point as there's simply not enough supply and my main concern is ensuring he is gaining weight. 

A week ago my milk came in and I got 100mls in 30 mins using the pump but not obtained this quantity since. My breasts no longer feel uncomfortable or full and I've never needed to use breast pads. It's as though the milk came and went and just a trickle remains.

The situation now is he's a formula fed baby who receives about 100mls of breast milk a day. I'm not happy about this, but feel there is not much more that I can do.

Is there anything that I could do to increase milk flow?

Is it possible to buy breast milk from those who have a surplus and if so, do you know a reputable organisation that would do this? Feels weird asking this, but I just want my baby to have breast milk for his first 6 months and I'll feel so guilty if I do not try and all avenues.

Thank you


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, don't feel guilty, this happens to lots of women, but I am led to believe by the special care nurses that I work with that in the early days hand expressing is better than a pump, so to increase your supply you could hand express fairly frequently to see if that works, and just to put your mind at rest new born babies stomachs are only the size of a marble, so they really don't need lots of milk initially but because its so small they need frequent feeds as breast milk is digested more quickly, the growth charts that are used are also designed for bottle fed babies, breast fed babies usually follow a more gradual line on a centile chart, 

Is this helpful, please let me know if you need anymore info/advice

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to add on about buying breast milk, I'm really not sure what the legalities are but I know it's not advisable to buy on line, I'll look into it for you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Nic,

I managed 100mls again this morning, so feeling a little more positive. Also noticed that aswell as little milk droplets I also had a stream of milk that squirted out next to it.

I've ordered some supplements too so hopefully I will get some good results off them.

As you suggested, I will also try manual expressing.

Oh I wouldn't be interested in buying if it was illegal...I thought UK may be like abroad where there are specialist milk banks and the ladies who donate are screened.

Thank you for your advice and for letting me know this happens to many women. It's a terrible thing is the guilt and made worse as everybody is asking me if I'm feeding him myself.

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Helena I'm sure your doing a good job, I fully understand that there is alot of pressure to breast feed, like I said I'm not sure about milk banks but I know there is a black market, I will find out for you I promise, give the hand expressing a go, are you cup feeding or using a bottle??

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Here you are, sorry for confusing you earlier, my answer was misleading regarding donor milk, there is a black market for breast milk which obviously I know your not looking to go down that route, below is the legitimate organisation that supply's donor breast milk

http://www.ukamb.org/

Nic
Xx


----------

